# Smokey Barn's Kenya Ndimaini AA. Anyone tried it?



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Thoughts? I'm going to order some more Purple Ribbon, which seems to have become my go-to daily drink, but always like to try something new. It will mainly be for Lattes.

Cheers.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

We only put this one up on the website on Saturday, so no one will have been able to try any yet. That said, I do know one other famous roaster is also selling this coffee so maybe will get some additional feedback from people that have tried it.

http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/products/coffee


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, what the hell, I will order some...

Hope it comes tomorrow if I order it now. Hint hint


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Done. Hope it's as nice as it sounds


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have precisely 14g of coffee left in the house, so I too hope my weekend orders from Londinium & Smokey Barn turn up tomorrow!

Ordered the Tanzania Hope to have as brewed


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I have precisely 14g of coffee left in the house, so I too hope my weekend orders from Londinium & Smokey Barn turn up tomorrow!
> 
> Ordered the Tanzania Hope to have as brewed


Will go out 1st class today. Have you got an Aeropress? The Peaberry through that is just sooo smooth, creamy & sweet.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> Will go out 1st class today. Have you got an Aeropress? The Peaberry through that is just sooo smooth, creamy & sweet.


Sweet, thanks! No I haven't, I've been meaning to get one for a while though. its probably going to go through the chemex


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

What's the Ndimaini like in an AP?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

autopilot said:


> What's the Ndimaini like in an AP?


Tried it yesterday and this morning, it doesn't shine as much through the Aeropress. Still a very nice coffee mind, but probably better suited to other methods to get those qualities that you pay a little extra for. What method will you be using?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee came today, roasted and posted yesterday. New packaging is very smart!

I'm too caffeinated today after spending the morning at The Window but will open it tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a bag of the Ndimaini from 'one other famous roaster' a while back, and loved it. Only had it as brewed - full of sweet berries.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Had 4 Lattes with this now. Found it a bit bland at first, but I tightened the grind and I'm getting the fruity acidity now with shorter shots. Not as intense as the tasting notes suggest, but very nice coffee. Lovely finish, "black current" is about right.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Good stuff, did you try it as an espresso? I found it pretty intense.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

oooh i have had the same beans from another roaster and loved them! Albeit my favourite flavour to find in coffee would be "blacckcurrant jam" so this suits me down to the ground!

on a plus note the other roasters beans were twice the price so i will definitely give smokey barn a try for these.

One thing i found with the Ndimaini AA was that they had to be used within a few weeks if brewing as a lot of that lovely acidity is lost very quickly. Will post more thoughts once i get the Smokey barn ones!


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I received these a few days ago and have been sampling them! In an espresso this is very tangy and i really like the raspberry acidity but this might be too much for some! Would be nice in a flat white maybe but i don't drink milk based anymore so can't comment on that.

In a v60 it is really nice and sweet, although i still don't think i have got the best from these yet as my v60 technique keeps changing. I have tried the Matt Perger method which i like but it is so quick i find it has been under extracted whilst other methods come out bitter and over extracted. But that's all part of the fun isn't it!

Overall would definitely buy these again. My top tip: Don't drink it while its hot (Drop it like its hot!! he he!), this coffee really shines as it gets cooler and you can really taste those sweet and fruity notes!

Will definitely be trying some more of Smokey Barn's beans!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the write up! Glad you enjoyed


----------

